# October POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Nov 6, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for October POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

What?  Only two votes so far?

Some very nice photos to choose from.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 6, 2008)

I voted.  Do I get a sticker?


----------



## clbowie (Nov 6, 2008)

I still can't vote.  I'm very confused.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

> I still can't vote. I'm very confused.


 
From the FAQs


> Is it possible for people to vote for photos more than once?Each registered member is only able to vote once. A member who has been registered with TPF for less than 10 days, and has fewer than 25 posts on TPF, is not eligible to vote in any poll, including The Photo Challenge. If it comes to our attention that a member may have employed methods to artificially inflate the number of votes for their photo (such as created multiple accounts), we will investigate. If we determine anything fraudulent has occurred, the photo in question will be disqualified, and the member will be banned.


You have more than 25 posts. Is it 10 days? You joined October, but what date?


----------



## doenoe (Nov 28, 2008)

cant believe i forgot to vote, but i did now 
Good luck everyone


----------

